# Sadzīves tehnika >  Gludeklis "Straume"

## zipo93

Labdien!
Gribētos noskaidrot, kā pareizi šitādam gludeklim pieslēgt strāvu. Vadi 4 (2 ~220V, 2 spuldzītei), bet kontakti 3.

----------


## AndrisZ

Uz tās melnās plāksnes otrajā pusē jābut šunta pretestībai (tāda paresnas stieples spirālīte). 
Jāslēdz gludeklis virknē ar šunta pretestību un lampiņai jābūt pieslēgtai paralēli šai šunta pretestībai.

----------


## zipo93

Skaidrs, paldies!  ::

----------


## asorts

šī ir straume? 
man lauku mājā ir šāds neejoš, vecmutere neļauj mest ārā šitos vecos aperātus, būšot vērtīgi.   ::

----------


## Obsis

Es šitentādu ietaisīju par PCB piegludināmo zīmējuma pārnešanai. Nometrēju, ka ieregulējot uz vajadzīgajiem 180C viss patiesībā svārstās starp 90 un 430 šurpu-turpu. Tāpēc ieliku standartkomplektu Sestos+SSR+Thermocouple un nu man satbilizē ar 0.1 C akurātību. Rezultāti ir tik ļoti labi, ka pat no parasta papīra uz PCB var pārnest kvalitatīvu celiņu zīmējumu.

----------


## kruseiders

Obsis, vari pastāstīt vairāk un kādu bildi varbūt iemet.  ::

----------


## Obsis

Detalizēti skat sekcijā Pamācības apmēram gadu atpakaļ. Tur visas kaut cik izplatītās tehnoloģijas. Bet Sestos atrodas te: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/mixtea/Sest...sub=2502849017

----------

